# ******** logo



## ravihira (Oct 14, 2006)

The ******** logo at the top of every page can be clicked on...but it points to the wrong address of *www.ttforum.co.uk* instead of *www.********.co.uk*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Bugger, thats my day ruined


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

And the text "Probably the best TT Forum in the web" ~ shouldn't it be *on* the web?


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Logo still points to the wrong URL btw...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

AND it's rude to point in the first place.


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

thejepster said:


> Logo still points to the wrong URL btw...


And still the same


----------



## Marc TT Roadster 225 (Apr 4, 2006)

And Stillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Still doing it :roll:


----------

